
Specialize in Something Relevant - chaostheory
http://blog.jayfields.com/2008/11/specialize-in-something-relevant.html
======
bprater
To be a web developer today, you really have to have a big bag of tricks.

Do you guys find that many of your best colleagues have a wide spread of
knowledge (from SQL to CSS, including sysadmin) or are they pretty
specialized? (amazing with Ruby but doesn't jQuery)

~~~
Jem
> To be a web developer today, you really have to have a big bag of tricks.

Especially if there's only one of you in a small organisation. I have to do
everything from troubleshooting computer hardware/software issues, support
client's email, domains and & hosting, to HTML/XHTML, CSS, PHP, MySQL,
JavaScript (jQuery/Prototype), etc.

